# NY youth turkey season



## mybowtie (Apr 23, 2017)

Took my grandnephew turkey hunting this weekend. It was his first time in the woods actually doing the hunting.
Kayden's dad,my nephew, passed 4 yrs ago, and Kayden ask me if I could take him hunting. Well, of course I could.

We started scouting a week ago, and had a few Tom's located. We roosted them last night, and this morning I called in a nice Tom. 





We sat under the same tree his dad and I sat under for his first bird back in 2001, and he used the same shotgun his dad used. 

24#, 9" beard, 1 1/8 Spur.


----------

